# Peruvian Horsehead Grasshopper



## mantisdeperu

Hi. Here 3 photos of the Peruvian horsehead grasshopper, I am breeding this specie so I hope obtain some eggs.

Please, if anyone can help me contact to me.


----------



## Ian

Oh those are fantastic. First saw some of them in my local zoo...but never seen them for sale before.

Although, unfortunately I don't know anything about them, or even where to find info on them.

Nice photos though!


----------



## mantisdeperu

Thanks. Here in Perú are some Proscopiidae and Phasmidae species. At the moment i am breeding 1 of Proscopiidae and 3 of Phasmatidae.

The next week Í am sending more photos.

Regards.

Christian Fernando


----------



## yen_saw

Nice species! stick + grasshopper! pretty cool. Can they tolerate warm temperature?


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi Yen. Both insects that I breeding (Phasmatidae ans Proscopiidae) are from of the Lima Coast. The temperature is about 20 - 25 and the humidity is about 80%.

Christian Fernando


----------



## yen_saw

Oh great! pardon my lack of knowledge in Georgraphy, i always thought Peru is a mountainous country and the weather remains cool for year long. How many times does Proscopiidae molt before turning adult? Thanks Christian.


----------



## mantisdeperu

Yen, newly I have begun the upbringing of these insects, because I want to obtain eggs. As soon as it achieves this I will be able to know the cycle of life of these insects and with taste I will answer to these questions.

The peruvian´s geografy is very varied, since here we have many climates. These insects are of the coast of Peru, specially of a hill, which remains without vegetation for more than 6 months and recovers in the winter sports resort that is where everything becomes green, like that these insects regulate his cycle of life since in the epoch it dries the eggs there are in the soil, which ehatch joust in the winter when everything turns green again.

I hope all person who read this post understand me becuase i am using a traslator. jejejeje

Regards


----------



## Slan

omg! i need some of those!!! GIMME GIMME! =)

wery cool lokking!


----------



## mantisdeperu

jajaja, ok Mikael no problem


----------

